# Have you guys seen this archery invention?



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

I watch his videos all the time.I seen something recently where I think youtube wants him gone.I hope not.


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

He is scary smart! Been watching him for years.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

this guy does some really creative stuff and thinks outside the box. Have been watching him for years fun guy.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Crazy clever!
He really needs to patent that!

But I bet it's too late.


----------



## Bigbucks1514 (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## KnarfEK (Dec 22, 2019)

Best laugh ever!

Let me show you its features!


----------



## jbyrne81 (Nov 5, 2019)

Crazy


----------



## Capu (Aug 8, 2019)

you can tell his laughs are genuine excitement. the dude is a mad scientist hahaha


----------



## RazorbackAO (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome. Legal in Arkansas?


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

Ya that’s some awesome crazy stuff right there


----------



## johtajahannula (Dec 30, 2019)

Hes invemtions are hilarious


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

Why do they potentially want to kick this guy off YouTube? He is very smart, non offensive and totally enjoyable.


----------



## callnutt (Jan 11, 2020)

I have not interesting


----------



## sawdust1957 (Aug 23, 2017)

cool ....i guess


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

that looks so fun


----------



## Rooter76 (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks 3-D printed


----------



## BowsnBrass (Feb 27, 2020)

Interesting ideas. It's great to see someone that thinks not just outside of the box but more as if there is no box at all.


----------



## OrancoAaron (Mar 19, 2020)

someone give this man a nobel, straight genius


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

High capacity quiverzines...


----------



## yellowlemon (Apr 3, 2013)

he's really been pushing the concept for a long time now. I remember when he first posted his bow invention and hasn't stopped since. That's dedication. and his laugh is amazing!


----------



## Bluejeep (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been watching his videos for a long time. He has a great mechanical mind. I'm surprised a toy company like Nerf hasn't added him to their list of designers.


----------



## kinz584 (Apr 3, 2020)

I would drink a beer with him


----------



## Obsession15 (Aug 27, 2015)

Smart guy; cool concept just not for me


----------



## dpdub (Apr 9, 2020)

That is crazy, passionate guy.


----------



## Midwest-Archery (Apr 17, 2020)

Good to see some archery ingenuity out there. Imagine what archery will be like in 50-100 years. But, personally, I like to keep it old fashion


----------



## savageaxis62 (Jan 3, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Xr50pilot (May 28, 2020)

Cool design


----------



## penguins (Jun 18, 2020)

Love this guys videos. Smart guy and his stuff looks fun in it's own way.

I vaguely recall in a past video the guy mentioning he believed in open source / didn't want to sell his product... don't know if he sold the designs or had them available some where though.


----------



## Missoulaflinger (May 24, 2020)

I can't wait to see how the California politicians will try to ban this "high capacity arrow clip"
In all seriousness this guy is and had always been awesome.


----------



## DMAC ATTACK (Sep 7, 2019)

Crazy!


----------



## Joedirt199 (May 17, 2020)

Pretty cool stuff. Instant Legolas


----------



## Kukui (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes, I saw this on youtube, very well done. Lol


----------



## DancerDon (Jun 30, 2020)

Very creative, but at some point it starts looking like a crossbow.


----------



## Recurvebow (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

cough cough - some dust from the workshop. haha

He is great!


----------



## oliver75088 (Jul 15, 2020)

crazy but cool


----------



## Patri0t (Jan 28, 2020)

This guy is so creative


----------



## Patri0t (Jan 28, 2020)

Superl said:


> Why do they potentially want to kick this guy off YouTube? He is very smart, non offensive and totally enjoyable.


youtube has a very itchy trigger finger when it comes to fearing the MINORITY that has scared our Country into submission by simply being offended by everything, everyone and every thought.


----------



## mr.average (Apr 7, 2021)

What a legend.


----------



## chuck tuck (Apr 13, 2021)

Love this guy... his personality is infectious. Brilliant dude and great videos.


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

I want one of those so I can shoot them on the run...LOL


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

That's the instant legolas! He has some cnc machines out of aluminum too. Would be fun to mess around with.


----------



## charlesm120 (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## zamani (Oct 9, 2021)

this guy does some really creative stuff and thinks outside the box. Have been watching him for years fun guy.


----------



## rvanderband (Apr 11, 2019)

Smart guy, his laugh has me rolling


----------



## zamani (Oct 9, 2021)

Crazy


----------



## MLGbow (Oct 26, 2021)

Really cool stuff......


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

That is awesome!


----------

